# Hey, you looking at me ?



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Is it just me, or is this thing giving me the eye ?
Mesquite, no oil or sealer, and Envirotex. Ought to last a few seasons...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful Call Mate!! How did your trip go?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

now that is nice....classy


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Spot on. Shinin like a diamond in a goats hind end.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW--that is really nice. LL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks guys, from time to time a call gets my attention, this one did.
The pheasant hunt was hard and cold. Not a lot of birds this year, and it was 4 degrees Saturday AM in Dumass. Sunday was warmer, but felt colder.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice call, the building in the back isn't where you walked from is it?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Name that one Mike Wazowski!


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweet... now that's custom.


----------

